# [RISOLTO] Problemi con CTRL+c e CTRL+v

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

non so se il problema che ho dipende dal sistema, da KDE o da tutto un insieme di cose che non saprei.

Ad esempio quando uso Eclipse per programmare in Java, mi capita spesso di fare copia e incolla (anche taglia), usando gli shortcut, ma il più delle volte ho una brutta sorpresa. Anche se ho fatto CTRL+c o CTRL+x, quando vado a incollare mi incolla qualcosa che o avevo precedentemente selezionato o avevo copiato.

Ho notato che se svuoto il contenuto della clipboard, il problema si risolve temporaneamente, ma non capisco il perché di questa cosa.

In linea di massima la cosa la risolvo premendo almeno una decina di volte la combinazione di tasti CTRL+C, e poi posso incollare tranquillamente.

Qualcuno mi sa dare una spiegazione?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Io ho notato che klipper seleziona e salva qualunque stringa tu evidenzi, senza necessità di face ctrl+c... Potrebbe esser la spiegazione?

----------

## fbcyborg

Allora, questa cosa del selezionare e copiare senza fare copia, lo sapevo.

Lo uso da sempre, è comodissimo. Anche in shell, selezioni qualcosa e poi incolli con il tasto centrale, ma non c'entra nulla in questo caso.

----------

## !equilibrium

è klipper il problema, levalo dai servizi attivi di KDE4 (o disabilitalo) e il problema di ctr+c / ctr+v sparisce

----------

## fbcyborg

Azz.. ma allora è Buggato?

Tolgo subito. Grazie!  :Smile: 

----------

## devilheart

forse non è in grado di riconoscere le selezioni in programmi non kde

----------

